# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Bath Hob Design

## brettsyoung

Hi All,
Just about to make the bath hob. I figured just a frame of 75 x 35 would do the trick. Cover this with 6mm Villaboard, waterproof and then tile. Is there anything to this I'm missing? Are there any pitfalls I should be aware of? Are there any simple designs out there that might save me some valuable brain time and timber?
Many thanks, Brett

----------


## attie

> Hi All,
> Just about to make the bath hob. I figured just a frame of 75 x 35 would do the trick. Cover this with 6mm Villaboard, waterproof and then tile. Is there anything to this I'm missing? Are there any pitfalls I should be aware of? Are there any simple designs out there that might save me some valuable brain time and timber?
> Many thanks, Brett

  I take it as in 'Plunge Bath' Brett, just make sure you allow for the tiles to slip up under the lip

----------


## chuth77

I've gone through the bath hob design recently, and tried to find some designs. Only since have I found a rough sketch. PM me with an email and I'll send them through along with a couple of photos.. 
One thing to remember under you bath... Is a mortar mix requried to support the bath?

----------


## brettsyoung

Thanks Chuth, I've sent a PM. It all seemed simple until I actually got the bath and tried to work out how it might go. I was hoping to build a tile-width ledge around the bath but by my reckoning this would have taken a small forest to build. 
On the mortar, strictly speaking the bath specs sheet claims it is not needed.  The base is fibreglass and there are strong points the bath rests on.  I might do it anyway to give more strength and distribute the load, but I'm not really worried about that bit. 
cheers, Brett

----------


## prozac

I have recently renovated a bathroom and am in the middle of another. Actually it is a complete rebuild as I took it back to stud frames and floor. In the one just finished the bath was not removed. I noted though that it was supported on roughly laid bricks in 2 locations that contained a thick bed of cement. The base of he bath was sitting in these concrete pads. For the hob I rebuilt this using hebel block about 75mm thick. This leaves you a nice surface to waterproof against and consequently a good tiling surface. It is quick and easy to do. 
Just give everything a few good coats of Davcon waterproofing...its green. Use tape around the corners and where floor meets wall. The tape is not necessary on the hebel above floor level but use it on all your wall intersects with floor. 
prozac

----------


## mum_of_5.5

Sorry to bump and old thread, but wondering if anyone can tell me if I need to waterproof both side of the panel used for the hob.
Thanks

----------


## Tools

No, you need to waterproof it once it has been fixed in place so that you cover all fixing holes,internal and external corners etc. 
Tools

----------

